# I'm a newbie to the forum world



## sammy1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a newbie to the forums, but not the world of lifting and bodybuilding. Looking forward to gleaning info that comes across my path. Please be patient as I learn to navigate. Thanks!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sammy1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 10, 2011)

welcome to the IRONMAG


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 10, 2011)

Aloha sammy !


----------



## isco6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

